# the Penguin bar, Ottawa in the 90's



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey all,

I was living in Ottawa for 4 years during this time. We played the Penguin only once before it was closed. I'd enjoy getting back in touch with the french-canadian bassist and drummer from across the river.

Yves is the bassist's name. probably 42-44 these days. and his drummer friend was 18 iirc. 

I'd like to say hi. and share these recordings.

any memories out there from this place?


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fthe-hurley-jam%2Fshow-me-around-live


----------

